# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Face shots

## nonamethefish

I've recently gotten a new camera(just today...CanonA710), and even though in some ways it is a tricky camera it is already showing potential. Here are two test photos I made. I need to go to Grandma's and pick up a gardneri male to "pair" with my male for a photoshoot. Funny thing that even though they are his kids they are the same size, perhaps larger, than he. SHe feeds em lots of flake...nothing else. 


Rivulus xiphidius 'Bagne de Amirates'. Still waiting on them babies...

 
Fundulopanchax gardneri 'Misaje' young female.

----------

